# RUTLANDS Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Froggy (11 Sep 2018)

What's going on at Rutlands? There is no way to contact them. If you go to their site there is only an email address and when you use that address it comes back undeliverable (yes I have checked that the address is correct and in fact copy and pasted the first time). So then I went on line to look for a phone number and couldn't find one. Then a eureka moment - check my recent invoice and voila I got the number and called. It was a recorded message directing me to their web site aaaaaaahhhhhh.
Does any one know how to contact them please? 
Why can't suppliers all give the same service Axminster provide? Don't they realise it cost them customers?


----------



## Yojevol (11 Sep 2018)

Have just gone to their website - no problem


----------



## Froggy (11 Sep 2018)

Yes I can get into their web site, but I can't talk to them. I need contact details and the only details I can find are no good.


----------



## Froggy (11 Sep 2018)

I just had another thought - Rutlands have emailed me in the last couple of days so I sent a reply to that email and that as come back undeliverable too!! There appears to be a problem with their email address and that is the ONLY means of contact. I have an urgent problem and no way of dealing with it. If anyone from Rutlands reads this this please contact your customer Tim Atkins and let me have a viable way of contacting you.


----------



## Froggy (11 Sep 2018)

By the way I put this on the wrong board I meant to put it in the 'general'. Any chance a mod can move it please?


----------



## ScaredyCat (11 Sep 2018)

Look on their "About Us" page...

Vent your frustrations at Mark Taberner [email protected] ...




> Company Details
> Rutlands Limited
> Rutland House
> Deepdale Business Park
> ...


----------



## Seiken (11 Sep 2018)

Try calling 01629815518, that number was buried in a third party company details page, don't know if it still works.


----------



## Froggy (11 Sep 2018)

Thanks Seiken I did get that number off an invoice from Rutlands but it's an answer machine that directs you to their web site. Scaredycat I also got that address from their invoice and sent them a letter but by the time I got back from posting it I had an email from Rutlands and have now sorted the problem. Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## Simondo923 (2 Dec 2020)

Froggy said:


> What's going on at Rutlands? There is no way to contact them. If you go to their site there is only an email address and when you use that address it comes back undeliverable (yes I have checked that the address is correct and in fact copy and pasted the first time). So then I went on line to look for a phone number and couldn't find one. Then a eureka moment - check my recent invoice and voila I got the number and called. It was a recorded message directing me to their web site aaaaaaahhhhhh.
> Does any one know how to contact them please?
> Why can't suppliers all give the same service Axminster provide? Don't they realise it cost them customers?


I use Rutlands often. Emailed them as a test and no problems. [email protected] is the address I used. Otherwise I have no idea what could be the problem. Maybe their site was having issues but sorted now ? I know they have stopped telephone contact. Hope you get better luck with email provided.


----------



## RobTy (2 Dec 2020)

Simondo923 said:


> I use Rutlands often. Emailed them as a test and no problems. [email protected] is the address I used. Otherwise I have no idea what could be the problem. Maybe their site was having issues but sorted now ? I know they have stopped telephone contact. Hope you get better luck with email provided.


Thread from 2018....?


----------



## Simondo923 (2 Dec 2020)

LOL and that came under the What's New heading. I did not look at date posted....lol


----------



## Popey (3 Dec 2020)

You could also try Facebook, assuming they have a page. Do bear in mind that the lockdown may have had a detrimental impact on their ability to respond to customer queries/complaints. I'm not making excuses for them, but it could be that they are overwhelmed with orders and can't cope.


----------



## Alpha-Dave (4 Dec 2020)

RobTy said:


> Thread from 2018....?



Ah Rutlands - perhaps this just shows that they are ahead of the curve with their customer service. They were closing down real-person contact before everyone else had to due to COVID.


----------

